# GoPro Edit + 1200 FPS Twixor



## BluebirdMedia (Mar 11, 2012)

This is my short chill Skateboard GoPro edit for a video Contest.
We mostly upload snowboard videos on our channel, so have a look!
Park & Pudder - Contest Entry by Bluebird Media [Skateboard Summer GoPro Edit] - YouTube


----------

